# Looking for Maltese Puppy, MD/VA/PA/NJ



## MtAiryEd (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi. My wife and I have a two-year old female Maltese. We also have a 13-year old female Golden Retriever that will not be with us for long due to an illness. We are now looking for a male Maltese puppy. Our current Maltese came from Angie Hughes from near Pittsburgh, PA. She is a great dog. She's about 5.5-6 pounds. We'd love to find a similar male, and don't mind driving to meet a potential puppy.

Does anyone know of a reputable breeder that might have a puppy that might be available now through February? We would consider even later, but we'd like to get the puppy sooner than later.

Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Ed - here are some places to look. One if you would consider a rescue:
American Maltese Association - Rescue

And one for breeders:
American Maltese Association

Good luck! We'd love to see pictures of your furry family!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I got my angel from Josymir Maltese, which is near Pittsburg. She had a couple of boys available a while back. She is perfect. I don't know if it would be okay for me to give you more info...just Google it. But, why not just go back to Angie Hughes (I don't know her)?


----------



## MtAiryEd (Feb 20, 2011)

Angie does not breed anymore.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I am so sorry to hear about your Golden Retriever, they are beautiful babies. So very sorry. I do know of a breeder that does have a male available, although not in your area. It will be very hard for her to let him go, she loves him to pieces . He is a little kissing machine. The breeder is I Lovitt Maltese, here is her web-site I Lovitt Maltese My little Ana came from dear Fran. She lives in Alabama, but she flew to us with the baby. Or you can fly to her. I highly reccomend you at least give her a call.

I adore Fran, I feel Ana is a treasure, as is Fran, and I feel so blessed to have her.

I hope this helps. I can not say enough great things about dear Fran.

Best wishes with your research. Ana is the little one on the pink couch on my siggy pic. She is now 3.3 maybe 3.4 pounds. The amount of work Fran puts into her puppies in more than I could every atricutlate. 

If you feel that Alabama is too far, as I said Fran will fly to you, but she may also be able to refer you to a breeder in your area. Well worth the call.

Wishing you the very best.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Ed,

Are you from Mount Airy, Maryland? We live in Germantown and go to dog shows up in Howard County at the fairgrounds just off I-70. We often stop in Mount Airy on the way to get something to eat. If you are in that neighborhood, might I suggest you come out to the dog show in January and meet the Maltese exhibitors there. It will be January 20-22. I do not know yet which days I plan to enter my puppy, but I usually do that show since it is so close for us. Chris Rezek is from MD (also on the AMA breeder referal list) often shows there as well and might enter. 

Both Fran and Josy are also excellent suggestions. I have shown with them both and they have lovely dogs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Spunsilk Maltese has a male that is available.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you checked Chrisman? They're malts are very pretty.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Have you checked Chrisman? They're malts are very pretty.


Pat -- they're in Florida for the winter. 

I know that Bonnie Palmer (Bonnie's Angels) had puppies available and also a retiree, but she's in Florida too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What kind of puppy are you looking for---pet, show? 
That would make a big difference I think, in where you look!


----------

